# Nazgul + Water = $!*/-,!!



## KuPo_321 (Mar 30, 2002)

Why the heck do the Nazgul do not step into the water, and why do they "scream" when they do it?


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 30, 2002)

Well that's a simple question with a simple answer! The Nazgul are afraid of water! Somewhere in LoTR and also in UT I think that it says that the Nazgul are afraid of water. I would tell you where but I can't be bothered finding it.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 2, 2002)

think of you in water. then imagine that your invisible. imagine how freeky that would look! maybe they are afraid that the water would flood them...hmmmmmm, what do you think would happen if one of the nazgul drank water. would you see water floating around in mid air? OK i said water in this post one to many times.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm not sure why, but all the Nazgûl except the Witch-king were afraid of water (and it wasn't because they were invisible, Dûn )

From UT:


> All except the Witch-king were apt to stray when alone by daylight; and all, again save the Witch-king, feared water, abd were unwilling, except in dire need, to enter it or to cross streams unless dryshod by a bridge.


It also reads that only the Witch-king and two others, who were driven by the lure of the Ring to close by, actually went into the water: the others were chased in by Aragorn and Glorfindel. And Christopher Tolkien states, again in UT. 


> My father nowhere explained the Ringwraiths' fear of water.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 3, 2002)

yes, in know its not. but wouldnt that be wierd?


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 5, 2002)

do you think that they may have known that Good Old Elrond would try something like that oh and also they may have been scared that their horses would drown and hence they would be crippled


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe they feared Ulmo. He was the Valar of the seas and water. He is famed for bringing Tuor to Gondolin, and so ultimately bringing about the downfall of Morgoth in the War of Wrath. Maybe they could sense his precense in the water.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 6, 2002)

Shiloh...man, you took the words right out of my mouth. I think that it did have something to do with Ulmo. 

I'm actually reading that chapter right now in Unfinished Tales...and I think this paragraph supports my theory. 

_"My father nowhere explained the Ringwraiths ' fear of water. In the account just cited it is made a chief motive in Sauron's assault on Osiliath, and it reappears in detailed notes on the movements of the Black Riders in the Shire: thusof the Rider seen on the far side of Buckleberry Ferry just after the Hobbits had crossed, it is said that 'he was well aware that the Ring had crossed the river; but the river was a barrier to its sense of movement', and that the Nazgul would not touch the 'Elvish' waters of Baranduin. But it is not made clear how they crossed other rivers that lay in their path, such as the Greyflood, where there was only 'a dangerous ford formed by the ruins of the bridge. My father did note that the idea was difficult to sustain."_


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 6, 2002)

Heh, I just read that same part myself. Good ole UT..


----------

